
Five Great Cyberpunk Novels Tron Should Inspire You to Read - kylelibra
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/04/five-great-cyperpunk-novels-tron-should-inspire-you-to-read/
======
Shorel
This list totally lacks True Names by Vernor Vinge (1981).

It is considered by many the seminal work on cyberspace, years before the term
'cyberspace' was coined.

And IMHO, it is a very good read, even more relevant today than when it was
written.

------
kylelibra
Any other recommendations? I'm in need of a few good books to add to the
queue.

~~~
Jun8
The Difference Engine by Gibson and Sterling. It's got mixed reviews, though.

~~~
dkersten
I got this book a good few years ago. Most of the book is really good and
interesting, but overall I'm not sure I liked it, but maybe I missed the point
or something. I should reread it sometime and see :)

I did love the setting though - a world where Babbage had completed the
analytical engine and computers (mechanical, steam powered ones) were
unleashed on the world a hundred years early. Some interesting ideas are
explored.

As for other books, I actually enjoyed some of Gibsons newer stuff (The Bridge
Trilogy: "Virtual Light", "Idoru" and "All Tomorrows Party"), though I've seen
a lot of people say non of his other stuff was as good as Neuromancer.

